# "Tropical Itch" Overnight Tuna Trip 12/3



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

Got a call to make an overnighter to the Ram, I'm in let's go

the ride out was nice, the sunset was beautiful and I can't wait to get there

we boated tons of blackfin without a single yellowfin in sight until bam one smashes a diamond jig and bent the hook.

now we start freelining chunks and manage to land 4 yft and broke off a nice fish (note to all powerpro sucks) the only reel on the boat with powerpro 80# and the line breaks. more jerry brown on order to respool it. just my luck every other reel has jb but I didn't get a chance to respool this one

my okuma cedros 20s jigging combo has become my favorite to go combo, speed, power and precision

it was a great trip and a bumpy ride home, but worth it all


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good report, glad to see someones getting out there!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad you posted your pictures and sorry you had to learn about PP the hard way. I try to tell everyone not to trust it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

cool report and pics!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice box of tuna.Sounds like all had a great time except for the power pro.Thanks for the post and pictures.Gene


----------



## SimpleMan67 (Aug 27, 2009)

That sure is a "motely" crew you've got there! I can't believe y'all left me working to go out their yet again!  
Great catch!


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

simpleman, if you're gonna fish on this team you gotta be willing to sacrifice.............i.e. time, talent, job and possibly family or bank account listed in no particular order

hate you missed dude it was a blast


----------

